# The Tokay Gecko questions



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i look for some info but didnt find much. my questions are...

how big do they get?

what do i need for one or two?

20 gallon ok?

any info i need?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

They arn't great pets. They grow to about 12 inches biteoften when held, and they are very teritorial. They don't like others even the same kind when them because it's just more competion for food. I am not skilled in reps but I recomend Leapord, or Fat tailed.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

tokays get about 12". a 20 should be ok for 1. but remember the bigger the tank the better







. they are very agressive. i once got bit and the bastard held on for nearly an hour. they are nocturnal, and love crickets.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: they are mean and like to bite and hiss
they like room to roam
i would suggest a 65g for one specimen
and he will be very happy 
personally i love leopard gecko's
they are great gecko's to have that come in very diffrent color morph's
a 20glong will hold a male and 2 females
never mix 2 males together


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Gecko gecko...actually was one of my very first lizards bred successfully in captivity. For some reason most people have an unrealistic expectation of any animal that they keep to be held and loved and petted....Most herps are WAY OVERHANDLED, which leads to stress, and to other problems...

They would need a larger set up than a 20, for as stated by others already they attain a good length, I do not think there are many lizards that have a neater look, better color, or are as vocal as this species, and it is sad to me that they have never caught on in mainstream herpetoculture as a captively propagated species commercially.

They will eat anything they can fit in their mouths, including smaller conspecifics, so housing together should be done with suitably sized animals, with plenty of vertical space, and plenty of cover, as they are a shy nocturnal creature. As they originate from South East Asia, humidity should be kept high, (80%), and misting should be done regularly.


----------

